# Rearing...



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Soo pretty!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Very cool! I want to teach my mare to do the same.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Very cool! In all those pictures he looks like he is very balanced too, and not out of control like a lot of the "rearing horses" are. Can't wait to see how it looks when it's perfected! Very impressive!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think its very risky and unsafe to be teaching your horse to rear 
especially when you are on the horse
The horse could miss step or spook or fall over 
this not safe for any rider 
and what you see in the movies are stunts done by the pros 

just my opinion


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with Country Woman. Rearing IMHO is one of the single most dangerous things a horse can do undersaddle. Why would I encourage it - it's like purposefully teaching my horse to buck.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Eek. My stomach just dropped. Sorry mate... but teaching a horse to rear isn't a cool trick like teaching them to smile. If you knew people who'd been killed or wheelchair bound due to a horse rearing, stumbling and flipping on top of them... you may re-evaluate the sanity of your decision to teach this 'cool trick'.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't mean to scare you - but I just thought of the fact that literally just yesterday, a girl that I've rode with had her lower back CRUSHED because her horse reared up and over and landed on her. She won't walk again for at least a year let alone ride. She's lucky not to be paralyzed. 

Scariest thing - her horse was taught to rear and was very good and controlled. But when he went up, he lost his footing I guess because of the new spring grass and just tumbled over onto her. It's not as if he blew up. 

Horse are dangerous, I don't understand the idea of purposefully making them even more dangerous.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

agreeing with you guys..... it is very dangerous. just getting on a horse is dangerous....anything can happen..... they are unpredictable animals. although it seems cool it could turn bad and he may use it against you. its like teaching your horse to deliberately buck.......


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I am about to unmake friends here. lol

I believe that, so long as the horse is balanced and the rider as well, rearing is not something that is going to be anymore dangerous than teaching a horse to turn a barrel.

Uh-oh, better not turn that barrel...Horse could fall and roll over on me.

Better not jump either....Horse could slip and kill me.

Come to think of it, maybe I shouldn't even get on the horse. Looks pretty high up. The horse could lose its footing in a hole, and by some freak accident I could get rolled on and die....

And ya know...Those stairs on my porch...Those are dangerous. I could slip and fall.

Better stay in bed today...Oh wait, I could fall off. Maybe I'd better just wrap myself in bubble wrap and curl up in a straight jacket and padded room.

Enough snarking from me. I've seen a lot of stupid people teaching their horse to rear and having bad consequences, but I dont believe the OP is stupid nor do I believe her horse is. Like I said in my original post I don't see a bad rear, I see the beginnings of a balanced rear.

The only thing I would change is perfecting it more from the ground until he can keep a better position with his front legs as well.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

The real danger is to the horse.
My daughter was encouraged to teach our Cochise to rear by an irresponsible drill team captain.
It ruined him.
Whenever he was confused, or just resistant after that, he would rear.
Instead of being a trusted child's horse in his later years, he was unsafe for anyone to ride.
Lucky for him, we kept him until the end.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

SorelHorse, 

You make some great points, and you haven't unmade a friend as far as I'm concerned. 

But from my standpoint whether or not the OP is a competent horseperson who's done this in a reasonably safe manner is not the problem. 

The problem is if the thread only has positive comments, and no one addresses why this can be a truly terrible idea, the next impressionable backyard owner sees it and thinks "Cool! I can't wait to teach my horse that!" 

I think it would be irresponsible of us NOT to point out all the reasons this can be dangerous, regardless of the competence of the OP.

In the same fashion, in the jumping forum, I harp on using ground lines and constructing fences safely. Some of the horses pictured are excellent jumpers with good riders on them and in no risk of hitting the fence, but I'm still going to point out the safety issues because of the next kid who reads the thread will think it's okay to construct a fence out of lawn chairs and broomsticks to teach their green pony to jump.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Certainly not what I would ever want in any horse......I would rather have someone spend the time to get everything else perfect and have a horse well trained to do something actually useful as opposed to something dangerous. IMO-you just ruined any possible value of this horse to someone else. Heaven forbid something happens to you and he needs to be sold. THe first person he does this to-who may be unsuspecting-he will be on the first truck to the meat market. Again-JMHO.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

^ That is what could have happened to Cochise, but we had him 19 years, and we kept him until the end, even though he was dangerous to ride.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

All of you make very good points! I realize that this is very dangerous, but, you have to realize that I would *Never* do this on a horse that I felt would blow up on me. I have taught him to do many things already, including doing groundwork (like Clinton Anderson's horse Mindy) halterless. Obviously, he's not as good as she is, yet, but I intend to get him there! This has taken me about a month and a half to get him to this point. You also have to realize that I videotape my workouts on my ipod so that I can get the screenshots (nobody tell!! It's a secret!) for the pictures that I take. The first picture that I posted was his highest... and I don't plan on much higher as I'm a chicken when it comes to these things. :wink: Yes, I barrel race, yes, I break colts for my aunt lol. Odd, right? Also, I plan on owning this horse for the rest of his life! If a freak accident happens and I am forced to sell him, I will make sure that the new owners know about his rearing button, although it would be extremely hard to get, unless you're just plain stupid and need a beginners horse, which he is not. I'm sure it could happen, but the odds are it won't. Either way, I would make sure that the new owners knew what his rearing button is. The reason why I started teaching him to rear is because of a bad habit he had learned before I got him. When pivoting, he would like to half-rear around the circle. So, I began teaching him the difference of a rear from a pivot, and he has since gotten really good at his pivots! I personally know someone who landed herself in a wheelchair for the better half of a year for a horse rearing and falling over top of her... she just barely missed the horn. The accident happened on bad footing at a barrel race. Thank you all for the advice and opinions, this was just kind of my victory post. Yesterday he finally made three full pivots to the left and to the right, rear not included!  
*Sorry if there are typos or if that didn't make any sense... I'm on my way out the door this morning and typed this in about two minutes flat. :wink:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Barrel Bunny 
we don't a child reading this and teaching this to a horse 
and have an accident 
just be careful


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, but this is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, I know.  I just didn't want any confusion. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Rearing is a behavior .. perfectly natural to a horse. When taught appropriately, it is no more dangerous than running, or jumping, or barrel racing, etc. Horses have to be taught when it is APPROPRIATE to run, etc. Heck, LEADING a horse can be dangerous if a horse hasn't been properly taught to lead .. 

I think your horse looks calm and well-balanced. Not much different than a Lippizan ..









(sorry the pic is so big)


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

In my opinion whether or not the OP's choice of action is what I personally agree with or not, I do not think it is my place to give her unsolicited advice on the subject, since she did not ask for any. I agree 100% with SorrelHorse but I also agree that it could be dangerous, it just depends on how the whole thing is done.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Unsolicited advice or not when you put something on an open forum you will get comments. 
I hope the OP can keep this horse for the rest of his life because 'button' or not most people don't want a rearer, taught or otherwise.

IMO: Never teach a horse something you wouldn't want it to do while waiting to cross a busy road.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^

Uhhhh-advice? I think most of us have expressed our opinion, just as you did. We don't agree, This is a forum, and that is our right. She posted pictures of her new "trick" so get a reaction. Some she may like, some probably not so much.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Rearing is a behavior .. perfectly natural to a horse.


so is biting, kicking, and striking out. it may occur in a herd setting, but it absolutely 100% should NOT be allowed to occur with humans, whether it's in the pasture or under saddle.

I've seen more than one horse rear up, go over, crack it's poll and bleed to death in front of its owner. Just something to think about.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Moderator Note:*

This is the picture section so please remember critiques are not requested. However, when a photograph is taken and another member of this forum feels that there is a potential threat to the OP or any members who may feel the need to attempt something at home, then discussion is permitted, however respectful responses are important.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Although rearing is not a safe trick to teach, I'm not one to judge seeing as I've taught my 20 year old retired mare to rear on command as well. I certainly agree with many of the other comments in that a trick like this should not be taught to a green/young horse and absolutely should not be taught by a green rider. Even an experienced rider can accidentally make the "rear button" too accessible and therefore create a bad riding habit instead of an impressive trick. 

He's certainly got the height aspect but I'd like to see more of a forward motion to it - try easing up on his mouth once his front feet leave the ground and see if he's any lighter on his front end through the height of his rear, and hopefully bringing that nose/neck down and forward. In your pics his head is up and slightly off to the side, much more chance of going over or sideways. 

A low, controlled rear held for longer is MUCH more impressive than a 2 second high as he can go rear! For example:










Critique would be her shoulder is in front of her hip so when she lands it'll be forward, not backward. Her head is down and looking, not up and evading. Back legs together but spaced for balance. Work on the little things, then height...THEN with a rider. It's one thing for a horse to balance themselves - it's another to balance on 2 legs with a rider, especially if the rider is new to rearing and potentially balancing on the horse's mouth instead of horn/mane.

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

arrowsaway said:


> so is biting, kicking, and striking out. it may occur in a herd setting, but it absolutely 100% should NOT be allowed to occur with humans, whether it's in the pasture or under saddle.


I respect your opinion, but horses are also trained to kick out, strike, and even snake their necks out and "bite". Just about any natural behavior can be put on cue ... if you know how to do it..

There is a difference between horses rearing in defiance, protest, or fear, and one that understands a cue to rear .. or sidepass, or backup, or lay down, or run ....

I've had my turn with both types ....

imo


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm on the fence about this. My trainer taught her hanoverian to rear on command. He's a very energetic person and while a student was on the mare, the trainer accidently gave the cue (which was lifting her hands up) while trying to explain something to the rider. 

Needless to say, it took her FOREVER to break the mare from rearing. Very smart horse with a great memory. It was just dangerous. 

The horse looks balanced, and sure it's a great trick and all that. But I would NEVER teach it to a barrel horse. EVER. Barrel horses are a different breed. They get hyped up and teaching a horse to rear, is just going to cause problems in the future. He's a great horse now, but he's young and hasn't been run very much. What happens in 2 years when he is a psycho horse and you can't get him into the gate and since he's been taught to rear, he thinks it's okay, and does it. 

I had a pony that was a "hopper" and "semi-rearer" He didn't go high, but it was super annoying. When he got hyped up at the gate, we bounced into the arena a lot of the time until I was able to break him of the very naughty habit.

Rearing is one of the tricks that I never taught my horse. He knows how to shake, bow and lie down on command and that's all the further I ever wanted him to perform because of the story my trainer told me.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I said this because I am a mom and my radar is out for you and your horses 
safety


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

natisha said:


> IMO: Never teach a horse something you wouldn't want it to do while waiting to cross a busy road.


Off topic but my first thought was my horse and I crossing the road and her dropping flat into a spin [reiner] in front of a semi....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

SorrelHorse said:


> Off topic but my first thought was my horse and I crossing the road and her dropping flat into a spin [reiner] in front of a semi....


Typically, reiners are some of the best trained horses out there. Personally, I don't worry about my well trained reiner doing something like that. I don't think that comparing the average horse owner teaching their horse tricks is comparable, but, JMHO. Plus, the spin itself is not dangerous. Not quite the same as rearing. Most horses are just apt to stop in the road (like a deer in headlights) and that is not something we train them to do, but just as dangerous.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Barrel Bunny
I personally wouldn't do it, but it's your horse and you can do what you want.

I am curious about the idea of how teaching the rear fixed your pivots?
And when you say pivots I am assuming you are talking about a turnaround/spin.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Cowchick27, yes that is what I'm talking about. I've grown up calling them pivots. :wink: He was really sticky in his front end going around, especially to the left, and would half rear around the circle. So I was thinking of different things to try with him to get him out of his old habit. Since he seemed to like to rear, I decided to give him a command to do it so that he'll be less inclined to do it on his own. Thankfully, it did work on this horse. I'm not saying that this is a solution for everyone or for every horse, but it worked on mine because now he can differentiate between a rear and a pivot. Also, now that he seems to have gotten his pivots down, I am not going to practice this trick with him because, as I said before, I am a big chicken when it comes to these things. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> The horse looks balanced, and sure it's a great trick and all that. But I would NEVER teach it to a barrel horse. EVER. Barrel horses are a different breed. They get hyped up and teaching a horse to rear, is just going to cause problems in the future. He's a great horse now, but he's young and hasn't been run very much. What happens in 2 years when he is a psycho horse and you can't get him into the gate and since he's been taught to rear, he thinks it's okay, and does it.


My horse is not young. He is 12 years old and is not the "typical barrel horse." He has been hauled all over the place for years. With me, he trots to the gate, tense with his head in the air, but is never too hot to control. I send him in the arena, he does his job, comes flying out of the arena, and I turn him one way or another and he spins to a stop. After he's stopped, he stands there very patiently while I get off. This horse has a "yes, ma'am" kind of an attitude. I'm not saying that he could do something dumb, but, then again, any horse can do something dumb. I only taught him this trick to help him differentiate between a pivot and rear. I wasn't even sure it would work, but it did. Now that he's getting better in his pivots(or spins, whatever you call them :wink I am not going to practice this. I'm certainly not going to sour my horse on purpose, and even if it did happen, I would work him through it. I want to be a professional horse trainer when I am older, and have sucked up as much information as I possibly can. Magazines, books, websites(professionals like Clinton Anderson), and am looking for a clinic to go to soon. (Clinton or Martha Josey??) I'm not your typical teenage barrel racer. I'm not in any classes that will keep me away from my horse. (athletics, band, etc.) When I get home, the first thing I do is ride. I take care of my horses and when I'm done (around 8ish), after making sure everyone is good for the night, I go in and eat, shower, and go to bed. I know that there is no evidence in that of how well I ride, but, honestly it doesn't matter to me how well people think I ride. I know that I can get the point across to my horse and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*IMO: Never teach a horse something you wouldn't want it to do while waiting to cross a busy road. *

Well, I wouldn't want a horse to piaffe in the middle of the road or we'd never get the heck out before a semi hit us! Thats why _cues_ are in place. And if the horse takes a bow at that exact moment, your outlook of making it across the street isn't any better than if the horse decided to rear. 

But I am also on the fence. Not a trick that I have any interest in training even though I enjoy when the Lipizzans come to town. I am sure that the OP is aware of the risks. Whether she is or isn't aware she didn't ask. To that I say "have at".


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Some of us don't cross streets with our horses......and just teaching it to STOP is something I wouldn't want mine to do in the middle of the road with a semi coming. THerefore, I don't get the point of the analogy. So, as far as not teaching it anything you wouldn't want it to do while crossing........you wouldn't teach it to stop?

I also would not personally choose to teach my horse lots of things, including rearing, but it has nothing to do with crossing roads and semis. ;-/


----------

